# Poison Ivy



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone here have a good remedy for poison ivy? I've never had it before and now do. It is on my lower legs and it is driving me nuts. I've had it for a little over a week now. I still have oozing blisters. I've tried Technu, Calagel and some other stuff from wal mart but this stuff isn't going away. I suppose I have to go to the DR's but thought I would try here first. 

Oh, I also went to the ocean and soaked my legs there to see if the salt water would help and last night I put some wet baking soda on it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

clean the area thouroghly with soap and water dish soap like dawn helps remove the plant oil then rubbing alchohal to remove also to sanitize and remove remaining plant oil 
then treat as a skin infection before it becomes one 

this is what my doctor an i have agreed on 
why it is a myth that the weaping blisters spread it it is merly that your skin has absorbed the plant oil in different concentrations and the area whith the highest concentration reacts first and fastest then the areas of lesser concentration react slower and later 
so one you have removed the removeable oil from the surface of your skin nature needs to run it's coarse , howerver because you will have an area that can easily become infected and it is often the infection that lingers and causes the serios problems start treating the are for that with anti biatical cream 

now if any one has a recipie for a natuaral anti biaotical cream or salve i would be interested in that


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

This might sound a little gross, but I have found that my dog licking it, clears it up pretty fast. 

Kathie


----------



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

Kathie,
LOL, my black lab has been trying to "care" for me since I've gotten it. I keep trying to get him away. I woke up the other day to find him licking my legs when he gently nipped me. You know how they do that little thing with their teeth, well he was trying to do that to my leg. OUCH! 

At least I know he loves me


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

You just need to remeber that poison ivy is simply an allergic reaction from the plant oils (as previously indicated).

Most people are allergic to some degree. Some people are not. It's a histamine response which means that if the first exposure causes a mild 'rash', future exposures can cause even worse rashes. The oils can transfer from the plant with direct contact to the skin, or can transfer from clothing. Example, walking thru a patch then removing the boots could get the oils on the hands. Some people will even get a rash when walking past a ivy patch on a windy day.

It's very, very important to try and remove any oils that contact the skin area as soon as possible. A dish detergent is best because it is formulated to remove oils. Also wash clothes and footwear with detergent.

Since it an allergic response, there really isn't anything you can do about it. It will 'spread' a bit as the skin becomes inflamed, but uless more oils are contacted, the pread should be minimal. 

Treatment usually consists of controlling the itchiness. Calomine Lotion, oatmeal, topical anaesthetic all work to sooth the area to some degree. A docter may prescribe a more stronger local anaesthetic or anti-histamine pills. You may even try antihistamine syrups found in a drugstore without a prescription (the stuff for runny nose).

The blisters are caused by the bodies defense mechanism as antibodies and fluids pour into the area. The danger is that scratching could open the skin potentially leading to infection. As long as the skin remains unbroken, the danger is minimal.


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

Get some water from a blacksmith's water barrel-the one the hot steel is dipped in---put that on the area where the PI is at.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

It's very strange, but I've noticed that when I take a chromium picolinate tablet when I have poison ivy, the progression of the poison ivy stops dead. I've never read or heard this before, but it works on me. I don't take chromium picolinate often, but I happened to notice the effect one time it and it works all the time for me now.


----------



## chuda (Apr 22, 2008)

I read that a paste made from Fels-Naptha Soap that is applied will stop the itching. Let us know what works for you ok?


----------



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I tried some baking soda on it and thought that I was past the worst of it until today. Started breaking out in a sweat, and having pain in the ankle that had it the worst. The rash was throwing off some major heat and I happened to be with my mom who made me go to the ER since my DR wasn't available due to the holiday. After two hours of waiting, it was determined that I have an infection from the PI and have been put on antibiotics 4 times a day and prednisone for 3 weeks. 

Thanks for the info though. Hopefully there won't be a next time as this was my first time with it, but with my luck I'll get it again. I will keep your other posts in mind, will actually print it out for future reference.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My daughter recently had poison ivy on her whole face and arms. I used "Stridex" face wash pads on it and she cleared up in 2 weeks. She wiped all the affected areas morning and night, religiously. She said it stung for a few minutes but never cried about it....and she is spleeny!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Crickandkit said:


> Does anyone here have a good remedy for poison ivy? I've never had it before and now do. It is on my lower legs and it is driving me nuts. I've had it for a little over a week now. I still have oozing blisters. I've tried Technu, Calagel and some other stuff from wal mart but this stuff isn't going away. I suppose I have to go to the DR's but thought I would try here first.
> 
> Oh, I also went to the ocean and soaked my legs there to see if the salt water would help and last night I put some wet baking soda on it.


I googled and looked at this site; Take it for what it's worth. I was hoping there would be a link talk leading to discussion of applying honey to the sores, but I didn't see one in the early links

Rus Tox is the homeopathic remedy listed in our book.

Rick

Seems like 


http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/kitchen.html#163


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have read that this stuff actually REMOVES the poison. Now I have never had to personally use it (thankfully) but I suppose it is worth a shot. I saw it at a local Wal-Mart Neighborhood market for $35. I thought was kinda high but if it actually removes the poison from the infected area I would buy it.
Zanfel


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

Look up "Jewelweed", it works.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

hi crick, me also. i have tried a few of these out here i bought the tecnu.its worthless. the dawn did work however and the oatmeal bath did wonders. but i am on benedryl and prednisone. went to the dr.my face was all swelled and arms and chest. had a bad storm up here and was cutting green ash trees. they had no poison ivy around them and i wore protective clothing but,,WOW, i feel a little better now and my eyes arent swelled. dont know if it was the trees being cut and split or if i actually got into poison ivy. i wonder if english ivy will do this also? because there was alot of that on the side of the house, in another forum someone said vinegar, it stings but does seem to help. dont do the bleach that burns really really bad, tried that on 1 arm and the vinegar on the other,


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I second the Jewelweed idea.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Poison Ivy is not a poison at all is just an allergy. But the 73% of the human population is allergic to this plant. So i think everybody should use benadryl and prednisone, to see if these two helps. Needless to say, I Don't have the allergy and I can touch and deal with the plant without problems, but when I do develop and allergy to a plant, like when I plant or deal with my dieffenbachia 
then I apply vicks vapor and this helps me a lot. This may help you too. It worths the trial. godspeed.


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

I 3rd the Jewelweed :clap: ...i used to get it badly until i started using it, now i rarely ever get poison ivy


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes to the jewel weed. It is easy to idetifie this time of year (as luck would have it


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

For those folks who suggested jewelweed, could you elaborate on how to use it? Do you use the leaves, roots, etc? Tea, poultice, etc?

As bad luck would have it, just got into some a few days ago...

Twila


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like to use the Hyland's poison ivy remedy. You can get it online at vitacost.com Works really well on me and my kids.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I recently had PI all over my face an went to the doctor. He wrote me a script for prednisone which I refuse to take. I bought a tube of "Cortisone 10 Plus" and it was gone in 2 days.


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

My heart goes out to you. I had never had P.I. until I cleaned out the flower bed at an old house we lived at. I had gotten cuts on both my arms from Iris leaves and grass. The next morning I awoke to find poison ivy from head to toe, literally. I went to the dr. received a steroid shot and some cream. Well, I have found that burning it, dogs bringing it in or oil on hubby's shirt is my downfall with P.I. Head to Wal-Mart as fast as your little feet can, on the drug aisle you will find something call Technu, it is usually advertised with an itch cream. Grab it, run home and shower with the Technu, it will take the oil off your skin. Then use the cream it comes with to hit those points that are starting to itch. If you have any areas that have blistered up with the wash cloth full of Technu, rub the area till the blisters break and then was the area very, very well. As I sit here with my 16th case of poison ivy this year, I know from whence I came! LOL!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I had any better cure i am finaly over my case i picked it up the sunday befor labor day labor day my left foot was covered in blisters for 2 weeks then i had a seconday reaction and started to get hives everywere doctor put me on prednizone at 3 weeks the last blisters on my toes were finaly done , just a few more scabs to come off and all i will have is scar 

scrub with soapy washcloth morning and night maybe morning noon and night cleanly breaking the blisters seems to help speed it along then treat with antibiotical ointment to avoid infection 
2 weeks 3 days no shoes then limited shoes for another 2 days when i went out in public it was a loose sandal with gauze to catch the weeping


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

The inner surface of a banana skin rubbed over the area will provide relief for several hours. It will need to be done again 2 or 3 times more throughout the day each day until the rash is clear, but doesn't lose effectiveness, though it needs to be a fresh piece of banana skin each time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Zanfel is the only thing ever worked for me. the relief is immediate and permanent.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

I am very allergic to poison ivy. I had heard that the juice from the jewelweed, which grows near springs, and when squeezed or bruised, turns orange. 

One day when filling up our 50 gallon water tanks at the local springs, I was messing around with all the plants around the spring. Lo and behold I came across a plant that when squeezed turned orange. I rubbed it all over my poison ivy and the bloody rash from scratching almost completely disappeared the next day.

Now, I keep Burt's Bees poison ivy soap on hand (which contains jewelweed). It doesn't work as well as the plant, but washing with it three times a day usually gets rid of the rash in a few days. 

Beaglady, from this board, sells her homemade version of it using fresh jewelweed juice. I copied the link below in case you are interested in getting some.

http://www.brushwoodfarm.com/products_gardeners.html


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

As previously mentioned in this thread ....Jewelweed, Jewelweed, Jewelweed. Oh, did I mention Jewelweed?


----------



## de Molay (Sep 23, 2006)

If you know where you ran into the Poison Ivy patch, go back there and look for a plant called Jewel Weed. This will cure it immediately. In nature quite often the cure is nearby the poison. I don't have a picture of Jewel Weed. Look it up, it is a delicate almost translucent frail looking plant.


----------



## JoelleRN122 (Dec 4, 2008)

I gotta reply to this one. 

I have been severely allergic to poison ivy for 17 years. I'm talking multiple severe cases a year. I catch it year round, even with a foot of snow on the ground. I spent an entire year never venturing outside except to go from the house to the car (to work and shop, etc), and still caught the miserable stuff. The oil that causes the rash is very hard to get our of clothing, furniture, pets, etc and no matter how paranoid I was I never seemed to get it all.

I have tried literally everything there is on the market for poison ivy. Jewelweed, rus tox, Ivy Dry, oatmeal, Calagel, Tech-nu, sea water - there isn't a single remedy I have not attempted. I even resorted to sandpaper and bleach one year because I was so sick of fighting off that itchy rash. (NOT recommended, btw.)

I am not going to argue with those who swear by these remedies, because I know they do work for some people. I just know they don't work for me. I finally caved and started taking Prednisone for breakouts - and it does work. Of course, you need a sympathetic doctor to get it, and steroids are never something to take lightly. I carry around 30 pounds of excess weight that I despair of ever losing, thanks to many years on frequent high doses of the stuff.

BUT - there is an alternative! Benadryl works to stop the allergic reaction, if you take it fast enough and a high enough dose. I did lots of research on this to figure out what was safe, what the long term side effects could be, etc. (Being a nurse, I wasn't going to sacrifice my kidneys or liver just to ward off a rash, even one I hate as badly as PI.) Benadryl is actually a pretty harmless drug - it's been around for decades, and there are no long term serious side effects such as liver or kidney damage. The only major problem with the stuff is - duh - drowsiness. Or hyperactivity; Benadryl can go either way, depending on the person.

Here's what I do (thanks to advice from a wonderful dermatologist I met during a PI-related hospitalization): The INSTANT I feel that first itch, I take a large dose of Benadryl. And by large, I mean 75-100mg. That's double the usual recommended dose, but like I said, it won't hurt an adult. It just knocks you out - plan on sleeping for a solid 6 to 8 hours. If the itch hasn't completely vanished, I take the same amount again; adults can safely consume 100mg every 8 hours, not to exceed 300mg in 24 hours. That's taken directly from the Benadryl insert. And it works. I have not had a full-blown case of poison ivy in 2 years - something I did not think possible 2 years ago. At worst, I get a few itchy bumps, but they clear up before getting blistery and awful. 

This will also work for children, though the dose should be cut in half. It is extremely important that you take the Benadryl the MINUTE you start to feel that itch - if you don't know that itch yet, don't worry, you will. Delaying even for an hour won't allow the Benadryl to halt the allergic reaction before it gets established. Once the reaction sets in, you're back to topical remedies, steroids, or grinning and bearing it. Assuming you don't get cellulitis on top of the PI and need antibiotics.

I recently passed this info on to a woman with an 11-year-old boy who is as sensitive as I am, and it worked as well with him as it did with me. The kid asks for Benadryl at the first itch, and he's been PI free all summer.

Benadryl is also called diphenhydramine, and you can buy a huge bottle of it at Sam's Club for less than $5 a bottle. I know it's not an herbal, all-natural remedy, but believe me, it's a whole lot less scary than other options.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

Euell Gibbons was a naturalist who died in 1975. Before using the jewel weed plant, I did try his method for making myself immune. And as preposterous as this may sound, it did work for me.

His idea is to take the very first, smallest, tiniest leaves of the plant and eat it making sure not to touch any of it on your hands or around your mouth. Gradually working up to bigger pieces. I'd look up the full instructions first before you tried this. The only problem is, that this needs to be done every year.

I also had goats. I had the bright idea that if the above worked, why wouldn't letting the goats eat the plant and then drink the milk. That worked for me also but, only as long as I drank the milk. It's kind of like the idea of getting vaccinated. 

I'm moderately allergic to the oil of the poison ivy plant.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Dusty shoes, yes it does work. 

Unless you break out when you ingest that little bit, in which case you have poison ivy rash INSIDE you!!!!!!!!!!!

Which is why the doctors stopped doing it!


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

Terri said:


> Dusty shoes, yes it does work.
> 
> Unless you break out when you ingest that little bit, in which case you have poison ivy rash INSIDE you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which is why the doctors stopped doing it!



I've heard of it also, but mostly from people accidently inhaling when it's been burned in a fire. When I tried it, I was slightly afraid, but was assured that if done correctly (which I must have done), it won't affect your innards.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

dustyshoes said:


> I've heard of it also, but mostly from people accidently inhaling when it's been burned in a fire. When I tried it, I was slightly afraid, but was assured that if done correctly (which I must have done), it won't affect your innards.


You have been lucky. Again, this has been tried and, while effective, it is not safe. Even if done correctly.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

JoelleRN122 said:


> I gotta reply to this one.
> 
> I have been severely allergic to poison ivy for 17 years. I'm talking multiple severe cases a year. I catch it year round, even with a foot of snow on the ground. I spent an entire year never venturing outside except to go from the house to the car (to work and shop, etc), and still caught the miserable stuff. The oil that causes the rash is very hard to get our of clothing, furniture, pets, etc and no matter how paranoid I was I never seemed to get it all.
> 
> I* have tried literally everything there is on the market for poison ivy. **Jewelweed,* rus tox, Ivy Dry, oatmeal, Calagel, Tech-nu, sea water - there isn't a single remedy I have not attempted. I even resorted to sandpaper and bleach one year because I was so sick of fighting off that itchy rash. (NOT recommended, btw.)


I have to reply to this one too.

Jewel Weed is not "on the market", it is in the woods. No profit to be made from this effective remedy.

Jewel Weed works to cure poison ivy. Find the plant, mash it up, smear it on the effected area.


----------

